# Most recent badge you received?



## Arabelle (Feb 25, 2015)

I just got the K. K. Slider Diehard gold badge! :3  and bronze bell saver badge on my new alt character.  

What was the most recent badge you received from Phineas?  And which badge are you trying to get? 

I have at least bronze for every badge except the streetpass one.. It's gonna take a loooong time for streetpass one so I'm not really worried about that one..  I really wanna get silver weeding badge tho.. >_<; and hopefully the gold fish & bug encyclopedia soon.. :]


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 25, 2015)

Kelly got the gold badge for playing 500 hours. LOL
Suzanne is a new character. She got the bronze for sending letters.


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 25, 2015)

Prof. of Entomology! So excited to finally snag a Scorpion (and Tarantula twice!)


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 25, 2015)

Bronze backyard Gardener badge yesterday


----------



## jcnorn (Feb 25, 2015)

The one for diving for sea creatures  the Bronze one, it's my first and only badge, hoping for more soon! I'm trying to do a little bit of everything every day


----------



## maarowak (Feb 25, 2015)

On my old town, the last one was the Villager of Honor, on my new town it was both the Skilled Angler and Skilled Bug Catcher badges! (it's summer for the first time in my town so I'm catching lots of them haha)


----------



## akabetty (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the silver gardening badge :>


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 25, 2015)

I recently got the bronze refurbishing badge.


----------



## P.K. (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the bronze bug catching badge yesterday
I never knew that catching bugs on the island counted as well


----------



## Rendra (Feb 25, 2015)

I got Gold for Dreams last week.
I have all the Gold Badges now except for 2. I have the Silver badges for Medals on the Island and Streetpassing. Working on both of them but I probably won't get Gold until May on these 2 if I'm lucky.
Why is there such a big jump between Silver & Gold???
Medals on the Island: Silver 1,500 ---> Gold 5,000
Streetpassing: Silver 300 ---> Gold 1,000


----------



## Akeea (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the Backyard Gardener Badge today.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 25, 2015)

i am going to try to get my gold letter badge if that counts later today lol. Poor Chevre better be ready for 90 more letters from me


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm not sure but I think it was the Weed Buster badge...


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 25, 2015)

I received the gold bug-catching badge last month. Took ages, and now I have to work on the fishing one too, ugh. 5000 times each noooooo! The only other gold badges I need are the island medal one and streetpass, and then I'll have all badges!


----------



## June (Feb 25, 2015)

silver (I think?) wealthy bell saver badge after cashing in some turnips today lol


----------



## Akeea (Feb 25, 2015)

Got the Seafood Mania and the Skilled Angler badges.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 25, 2015)

I think i got the gold gardening badge or the bronze dreamer badge.


----------



## nerdmayor (Feb 25, 2015)

P.K. said:


> I got the bronze bug catching badge yesterday
> I never knew that catching bugs on the island counted as well



Gosh that'll help me then because this winter I've almost forgot about catching bugs.


My most recent badge I got was today, and it was a Master Turnip Trader badge.
also got some badge about saving bells.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 25, 2015)

The bronze refurbishing badge thing. xp


----------



## daiyuflower (Feb 25, 2015)

I think my most recent one was the silver shopping badge ^_^  Right after I bought the throne.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 25, 2015)

It was a silverbadge (can't remember which one it was though) with my second character.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 25, 2015)

Got the great samaritan badge a few days ago (in my second town).


----------



## eraev (Feb 25, 2015)

I got Fish Maniac, Seafood Maniac, and Village Representative.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Feb 25, 2015)

Uhm... I think it was the silver "playing a lot" badge in my cycling town. It used to be my main so I'm not really surprised! XD


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 25, 2015)

My most recent badge was the Refurbishing Master (gold). I'm currently have three golds, twelve silvers and six bronzes (missing the badges for weeding, K.K. songs and Streetpass).


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 25, 2015)

my most recent badge was the famous buyer as i bought like 4 princess sets lol


----------



## Kyu (Feb 25, 2015)

I got the gold letter writing badge today :O I'm working on getting the silver dreamer badge now.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 25, 2015)

Just got pro turnip trader on my new alt :3 Yayy I can pay off her entire house loan with it, haha 

I should work on the gold letter writing one too, I'm pretty sure I'm really close to getting it.. 

Congrats on earning the badges everyone ! xD


----------



## Mayor B (Feb 25, 2015)

Finally got the heavy sleeper silver badge for dreaming! now on to the Mr. Sandman gold badge.


----------



## Jordon (Feb 26, 2015)

I just got a Silver Badge last night! The Kind Person badge!


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 26, 2015)

My Applewin Mayor Jill finally got a Weeding Badge. She's at the Silver Level. I set up Applewin, shortly after I began in August 2013, to have a "Beautiful Town" ordinance. Just recently, I used a cycle town full of weeds to have Jill pick up a whole bunch. (She had adopted out of that cycle the Jock hamster Hamlet.) So that means that Mayor Jill has all badges. (They're just not all Gold.)


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 26, 2015)

I got two badges this morning.

The silver Island medal badge
The silver refurbishing badge.


----------



## estypest (Feb 26, 2015)

The bronze badge for visiting K.K. Slider concerts !


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it was gardening-related but I can't remember for the life of me which one it was specifically


----------



## Eldin (Feb 26, 2015)

The gold diving badge (the one for quantity, not catching them all I already have that one)~


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 26, 2015)

My most recant was the Balloon Hunter badge!


----------



## CrossAnimal (Feb 26, 2015)

Today my mayor got the Master Shopper badge. Last night my other character got the silver badge for island medals.


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 26, 2015)

Just got the backyard gardener badge yesterday c:


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 27, 2015)

i received the remake beginner and a gardening badge yesterday!
i really need to work on getting more badges


----------



## Shax (Feb 27, 2015)

I was thrilled to receive both the Bronze Backyard Gardener and Happy Homer Gold badges today.


----------



## stitchmaker (Feb 27, 2015)

Player 3 received the gold diving amount caught badge.  She's close to the gold tour and refurbished badge.

Player 2 that I just reset got her gold badge for 100 million bells.  I just picked them back up from my side town.


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got the bronze dreamer badge a few days ago.


----------



## mags (Feb 28, 2015)

I got my gold balloon badge yesterday, seems to have taken forever!


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't have a current town so I don't remember, but my sisters recently got the bronze K.K. Slider badge, and since I was ahead of them when it came to watching shows, it makes me kind of sad.  If I had kept my town long enough, I would have gotten it too u v u //cries


----------



## Born2BWild (Feb 28, 2015)

I got the gold balloon popping badge a few days ago. It was the first new badge I've received in FOREVER.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 28, 2015)

My most recent badge was the World Traveler badge (silver). I'd like to eventually get all gold badges if I can, but the gold StreetPass badge seems impossible for me. Here is a pic of my current badges, though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

I got the shopping one not too long ago, I think it was the silver one, cause I buy a lot of things... >.< Surprised I don't have the gold yet...


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 1, 2015)

i received the famous stock trader badge today! c:


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Mar 1, 2015)

Most recent I think would be the gold bug catching one. It took forever because after I finished completing the encyclopedia I stopped catching anymore bugs, which I totally should have.

Next one should be the gold fishing one, hopefully soon cause I hate waiting for them to bite.


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 1, 2015)

Got the Weed Hunter badge (bronze) a couple of days ago. Now I just need to listen to a few more K.K. Songs the next time he's around and slowly get Streetpasses to finish up my collection.


----------



## Lady Black (Mar 1, 2015)

The last one I received was the Golden Billionaire badge, which was over a month or so ago.


----------



## Neicybug (Mar 2, 2015)

Just got village leader not too long ago. ^^


----------



## Astro Cake (Mar 2, 2015)

K.K. Slider Diehard.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Mar 2, 2015)

Today I just got the Letter Writing badge.  The only two I'm missing are the balloon badge and the K.K. Slider badge. I mean, and all the advances of most of the other ones, but as far as having one of each those are the only two I'm missing entirely.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2015)

I just got the bronze deep diver badge!


----------



## isebrilia (Mar 3, 2015)

just got the good hostess badge! woo, 50 more visitors till train station upgrade


----------



## duckvely (Mar 3, 2015)

Gold catalog badge!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Mar 3, 2015)

Seafood Maniac!  That made me pretty happy.


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 4, 2015)

Just got the Good Hostess badge... I think that means that I've had 50 people visit my town? Halfway to my train station upgrade ^-^


----------



## eraev (Mar 4, 2015)

I just got skilled angler yesterday


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 6, 2015)

Just got the silver island medalist & golden letter writing badge... About time xD 

I'm currently working on silver traveling badge..  Doing multiple visits to others who need train station upgrade :3


----------



## slimsh4d3y (Mar 6, 2015)

I got the silver balloon popper badge the other night!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

I think I just got one for visiting towns, but again I completely forgot what it's called. I don't work toward getting badges on purpose, it just kinda happens, so I never can recall the specifics. I don't even know the name of the guy who hands them out, lol.


----------



## Trickilicky (Mar 7, 2015)

I got this badge yesterday! I'll likely get my gold in another couple of years, lol:


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 11, 2015)

Trickilicky said:


> I got this badge yesterday! I'll likely get my gold in another couple of years, lol:
> 
> View attachment 86072



Omg congrats!! It's probbly gonna take me like a year for bronze streetpass badge xD 

I just got Silver Hostess badge by being visited 200 times :3


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 11, 2015)

I received the whatever-it's-called good host for 50 people badge today.  Now I have at least bronze for everything!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 11, 2015)

K.K. Slider groupie I think is my most recent one.


----------



## PandaMasque (Mar 11, 2015)

FINALLY received the Gardening Specialist this weekend. trampled my flowers in celebration. x0D 
also got the Weed Buster badge that same day.


----------



## DCB (Mar 11, 2015)

Silver Turnips badge.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2015)

My latest was the Balloon Buster aka Balloon Popper SILVER. Surprised I've popped enough for it.


----------



## Lars (Mar 11, 2015)

Weeding badge.  Gold.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 11, 2015)

The bronze bell saving badge.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 11, 2015)

50% catalog!


----------



## Quill (Mar 11, 2015)

The bronze bug catcher badge, just yesterday


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 11, 2015)

Ayy got my K.K. Fanboy Badge, took him a few days to get that to me. Weirdo.


----------



## Bunchi (Mar 11, 2015)

Just got my Backyard Gardener badge. I don't know how, since I never keep up with my town's greenery lol


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 11, 2015)

Master Angler Badge. Sure took me some time.


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 13, 2015)

Finally >_< world traveler badge!! 






Oh geez my phone picture is unnecessarily big @_@;;


----------



## MissyChai (Mar 13, 2015)

​


----------



## pika62221 (Mar 13, 2015)

I've decided to again complete all the gold ones, this time using my Japanese version, so I knocked out the first one that was my final gold one on the NA version- StreetPass. Geez that was hard getting another 1,000 tags, especially with the decreasing New Leaf players making it fewer and fewer tags from them at Nintendo Zones!!


----------



## Lars (Mar 13, 2015)

Silver medalist badge.


----------



## NinjaFerret56 (Mar 13, 2015)

Great Samaritan badge, I have already gotten villagers saying I am a "pro listener" right after I got the silver badge? Not sure if that is natural or just a bug


----------



## Peony85 (Mar 13, 2015)

I just got the Dreamer badge!  I've really been into the Dream Suite lately!


----------



## lovejoy100804 (Mar 13, 2015)

My first Villager Representative badge.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 13, 2015)

Guest town Player 2/3 completed their fishing and diving collection.
Main Player 3 is waiting for a clear day for her gold tour badge.  The clouds and rain need to go away.


----------



## kwark (Mar 13, 2015)

My most recent? The dream town bronze badge.


----------



## Lars (Mar 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 15, 2015)

Letter writing one, hopefully I'll get my next one soon cause I've been doing lots of work


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 15, 2015)

I got the silver retail refurbishing badge recently! Im trying to get the KK Slider badges (dont have any yet) and I'd like to finish all my encyclopaediae. I need a town in autumn or summer to do that, though. I'll have to wait till summer to get my gold bug encyclopaedia anyway since scorpions and tarantula don't spawn when the gates are open. ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Letter writing one, hopefully I'll get my next one soon cause I've been doing lots of work



Oh I just remembered: I am also trying to get the silver (or maybe even gold) letter writing badge.


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

final weeding badge and balloon badge!! finally!


----------



## Alvi (Mar 15, 2015)

The streetpass badge. Now I want the travel badge and I'll got them all


----------



## Snazzapple (Mar 15, 2015)

Bronze turnip badge


----------



## Manah (Mar 15, 2015)

The golden insect badge. I'm slowly getting my game back to the present and catch everything I missed before along the way.


----------



## Bleeborg (Mar 15, 2015)

bronze bug collector


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 15, 2015)

bronze weed hunter badge..I just pulled like a 1000 weeds.


----------



## DCB (Mar 15, 2015)

I just received the Backyard Gardener badge.


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

I don't remember correctly as I don't have my game with me, but I think it was the silver helping villagers badge, and I got it around 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Timegear (Mar 15, 2015)

Just got silver helping villager badge a couple hours ago. ^u^


----------



## Mentagon (Mar 15, 2015)

Just got the gold gardening badge! My first gold badge.


----------



## shannenenen (Mar 15, 2015)

Just got the bronze stalk market badge yesterday. My younger sister and I teamed up and bought turnips in her town for 94 bells and sold them in mine for 174. I made one million and yet I don't know why I was surprised to see Phineas that day. xD


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 15, 2015)

I got the silver weeding badge last weekend. ^^


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 15, 2015)

I finally received my Gold Catalog Badge from Phineas (was over 91% too ) very happy about that though, about 400k away in profits for the Gold Stalk Market Badge so that will most likely be my next unless i start grinding enough medals for the silver medal badge.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

I think it was the gold badge for being helpful


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got the gold one for playing for 500 hours.  Woah.  xD


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 16, 2015)

The bronze gardening badge.


----------



## Lars (Mar 16, 2015)

Silver refurbisher badge


----------



## Marisska (Mar 16, 2015)

Shopping addict (Silver), and yesterday, Silver too for hoarding bells!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just got my first badge today. It was the Fish Maniac badge.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 16, 2015)

Player 2 to 4 were too busy fishing to collect their bronze and silver badge.  Poor guy kept trying to bug them.
16 more days until that last fishing tournament and want a golden fishing rod for each.


----------



## Rob1n (Mar 16, 2015)

I got the silver badge today for 80% deep sea critter encyclopedia. I was doing the diving trick yesterday to get a villager to ping me for a pwp so my inventory was full. I caught a snow crab for the first time and couldn't donate it cuz my pockets were full of flowers. -_-


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the Gold catalog completion badge just noww <3  yayy ^_^ 

Thanks to other players on the forum who helped me out cataloging :3 hehe


----------



## KK Gamer (Mar 16, 2015)

I got the Pro Turnip Trader yesterday!


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the Bronze Island Medal one couple weeks ago


----------



## sakurakiki (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the most recent badge I've earned is the weed hunter badge. I don't think I've earned a new badge in quite a while, actually. ^^;A & my hopes of earning the next weed badge seems to far away, as well.


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 17, 2015)

Player 2 completed her fishing collection after getting a whale shark on the island.  Mr. Badge guy gave her the golden badge and a bronze angler badge.
Player 3 and 4 should get theirs tonight if the weather is clear.  About 5 more island fish to collect.


----------



## NuttyS (Mar 17, 2015)

The bronze dreaming badge, I now finally have at least one of all the badges!


----------



## Arabelle (Mar 17, 2015)

Yayy silver weeding badge <3  Finally xD 

After weeding for so long I feel like I deserve like 500 gold badges.. >_<


----------



## Seth Lios (Mar 17, 2015)

The last one I got was the K.K. Slider Fanboy badge (silver). I'll probably just go with one song each Saturday night now.


----------



## Quill (Mar 17, 2015)

Just got my bronze gardening badge today!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 18, 2015)

got the silver and gold turnip trader badges


good riddance to turnips


----------

